# for dog lovers



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

for you dog lovers.

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Amazing, that was a long routine.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> for you dog lovers.
> 
> cabby


Surely you don´t have to be a dog lover for this to bring a smile and tier at the same time. Thank you Cabby, this is going off to all my email contacts now.
Janet


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Surely you don´t have to be a dog lover for this to bring a smile and tier at the same time. Thank you Cabby, this is going off to all my email contacts now.
> Janet


*They all loved it. *Must teach my two a few of those steps :cat:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm teaching the hound from hell

Watch this space over the next 10 years

He says yawn

Who do I eat next??

Remember I don't eat kids

Or people in wheelchairs

And

Mostly I'm never hungry>>>

Shadow:wink2:


----------

